# What do I need?



## SWSteve (24 Mar 2014)

I've thought about racing & TTs for a while, and wondered if some of the enlightened amongst us who take part in these events can answer some queries of mine about what paperwork I need in my pocket before arriving at an event/purchasing entry.

I've looked online at the British Cycling guide to racing etc, but to my (possibly blind) eyes I cannot see answers to the following

Do I need to be a member of British Cycling to take part in one of their accredited racing events?
Do I need a racing licence to race, or can you purchase a day licence?
The next question is, after looking at TT threads I have the following

Do I need a second/supplementary licence to take part in nationally governed TTs (my local 10s don't seem to start until May)
Again, do I need to buy a race licence, or can this be purchased on the day/with entry?
Sorry if this seems really banal, but I just seem to be confusing myself with the questions I am asking.


----------



## Sharky (24 Mar 2014)

Explore the cycling time trial site
http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/Beginners/YourFirstTimeTrial/tabid/82/Default.aspx

Best to find a club and join

Keith


----------



## TissoT (25 Mar 2014)

You need a race licence to compete in any BC road race ... yearly one .. there are some small road races out there where you can sign on the Day . Best just to buy a yearly licence !
If you do club 10 s or 25 s you will not need a licence (need to be a club member) .... There are different cats 1 2 3 4 when choosing which race to sign up to ! you will join as a cat 4 until you gain points to move up... I would try and do some crits with a club !

I think if I remember rightly if you join BC (gold standard) they inc a road race licence
Inc Public liability insurance !


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2014)

Never Raced so I'm not up on it fully but for TTs north of the border you need a silver or you have to pay a day licence but for club TT's south of the border you just have to pay up. I think you might need 3rd party insurance however for a club run which any BC membership gives you I think (Silver and Gold certainly do). I think you need the full shabang, gold to road race and I'm not sure what you need to take part in open TTs.


----------



## Brightski (25 Mar 2014)

As been said above no licence needed for TT just have to be a member of a cycling club affiliated to CTT, a lot of clubs do "Come and Try" events might be worth a look..


----------



## jowwy (25 Mar 2014)

Defo no licence for TT needed, but have to be a club member affiliated to ctt


----------



## oldroadman (26 Mar 2014)

If you want to try out at a crit, you can get a day licence and membership. This will make you a member for the race. An annual licence has to go with BC silver membership, no need to get a gold, although there are a few extra benefits, I think. Most riders just get silver plus their licence.
If you are going to start racing, or thinking of it, please, please, join a club and do some group riding with them. This will help you get the rudimentary skills needed in a peloton. Fail to do this and you could be an accident waiting to happen. I've said all this before, and will keep on saying it, as there seem to be so many new people in the sport who are fit and strong, but have zero idea of how to ride. What is worse is that a small minority don't want to listen, thinking pretty kit and bikes is all that's needed. To quote a TV programme title, Have I Got News For You. Circuit side grass tastes quite nice, I'm told....


----------

